# Eco complete how Many Bags??



## gnatster (Mar 12, 2004)

Welcome.

Please see the substrate calculator. I mixed the two in my 120, for an avg depth of 3.5" I used 8 bags EC and 2 TMS. 

-*-*-*-*
gnatster


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Love that calculator!


Mike


----------



## Sgtreef (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks ordered 4 bags of Eco complete and picked up 5 bags of Tahitian Moon from PetsMart :icon_roll


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Thats quite the popular substrate mix now... :wink:


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

Hmm...I have ALWAYS read that you need to use at least 50% plant substrate when mixing...otherwise you've 'diluted' its effectiveness down to a point where it's not providing enough benefit for the cost.

I honestly don't see why people mix these two substrates. Around here, Eco is $30, TMS is $25...I'd rather spend the $5 more for a bag of high quality substrate.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I am with you on that Malkore!! 
Mike


----------



## Wö£fëñxXx (Dec 2, 2003)

Agreed. I personally would not mix anything with eco complete, its great all by its lonesome.


----------



## TheSmJ (Sep 4, 2004)

Is it just me, or does this calculator seem to give rather high lb/inch estimates?


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

per the bag of eco complete, 1 bag per 10gallons of standard tank size, would give you close to 3" of depth. My plants seem to love the eco complete, and I wish I'd have bought it instead of flourite for my 75gallon. all future planted tanks will use eco.


----------

